# a question for dave metzner



## hawk1999 (Jul 9, 2000)

Dave can you tell us when polar lights had the star trek license did you guys make a profit or lose money. i would love to see the day when we could buy new kits under the moebius brand but i know it wont happen if he cant make a profit--thanks the hawk


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I really don't know if the Trek license was profitable......The sale to RC-2 cam before the Trek program was completed.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Dave Metzner said:


> I really don't know if the Trek license was profitable......The sale to RC-2 cam before the Trek program was completed.


Can you give us a 'what we were planning' run down?


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

ClubTepes said:


> Can you give us a 'what we were planning' run down?


If I recall correctly, and Dave can either confirm or deny:

1/350th K'Tinga class battle cruiser

1/1000th refit Enterprise

1/350 TOS Enterprise


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^That sounds right.

Tom Sasser told me his suggestions for some of the next kits included a 1/1000 Space Station K-7 and a full-sized _accurate_ phaser/tricorder/communicator kit.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks, I hate RC2 even more now!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Capt. Krik said:


> If I recall correctly, and Dave can either confirm or deny:
> 
> 1/350th K'Tinga class battle cruiser
> 
> ...



I wasn't bothered about a 1/1000 refit as the refit was done in 1/350, but what a shame the K'Tinga and O.S. Enterprise weren't done in plastic! The AMT Klingon battlecruiser was terrible and the command section is so lacking in detail compared to the studio miniatures....it makes me want to cry!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Plans were for:
1/350 Star Trek movie version of Klingon Battle Cruiser 
1/1000 Refit Enterprise
1/350 TOS Enterprise

Dave


----------



## hawk1999 (Jul 9, 2000)

your killing us Dave.wait a minute tell moebius chicks dig star trek


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

We Know about Star Trek at Moebius Models.
Star Trek kits don't happen without a license.
Right now, we don't have that license.
Maybe some day.

Dave


----------



## hawk1999 (Jul 9, 2000)

thanks Dave ill make you a deal the day you put a 1/350 scale relaint and a tos enterprise in my hands ill put one of my ar15,s in your hand (other hobby) thanks and good luck----the hawk:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I should hope those kits wouldn't cost as much as an AR-15!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> I should hope those kits wouldn't cost as much as an AR-15!


Yeah, but what a perq!:thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

hawk1999 said:


> thanks Dave ill make you a deal the day you put a 1/350 scale relaint and a tos enterprise in my hands ill put one of my ar15,s in your hand (other hobby) thanks and good luck----the hawk:thumbsup:


I'd try a lot harder if it was one of the HK416's....


----------



## hawk1999 (Jul 9, 2000)

thats not going to happen h&k hates me and wont sell me one but i do have an upper and a case of there mags.and for JP you can build an AR for about 400.00 bucks i just happen to have cases of parts my dad had before he past away-------Hawk:wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Really? 'Cause mine cost $560 in 1985!


----------



## hawk1999 (Jul 9, 2000)

right john if you go to a gun shop you will pay anywhere from 650.00 to 1500.00 for one but i build them my cost is about 400.00 dollars i sell them for 650.00 for black. custom colors are about 850.00 and thats for a standard a2 a a4 is more. its all about what you want that sets the price----hawk:thumbsup:


----------



## hawk1999 (Jul 9, 2000)

And by the way i remember the picture of you holding your ar THATS why they outlawed assault rifles in your state:lol:--hawk


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It_ always_ my fault!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> It's_ always_ my fault!


Soooo . . . _you_'re the one that stopped the 1/350th Polar Lights _ST:TOS 1701_ from coming out!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Okay, THAT wasn't my fault.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Dave Metzner said:


> Plans were for:
> 1/350 Star Trek movie version of Klingon Battle Cruiser
> 1/1000 Refit Enterprise
> 1/350 TOS Enterprise
> ...


Wow, such a sad string of events.
Maybe someday.

BTW, wasn't this a modeling forum rather than a weapons forum


----------



## hawk1999 (Jul 9, 2000)

guns,models,women,cigars? whats your point:jest:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I have model guns too!


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Now I'm really disappointed.RC 2 unfortunatley came on the scene before some much wanted kits materilized.I would have loved a 1/1000 Refit USS Enterprise.You know it was a new beginning for Star Trek models with Polar Lights.They were breathing new life into Star Trek models and it was going in our favor with kits we really wanted.I'm sorry RC 2 ever got their hands on Polar Lights.Guy S.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

I emailed Moebius.If at all possible I'd still like too see a 1/1000 Refit USS Enterprise and I asked them to consider doing it.I hope then can make a kit of it without paying mega bucks to Paramount for the liscense.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

RC2: More Lead for your Baby's Buck...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Guy Schlicter said:


> I emailed Moebius.If at all possible I'd still like too see a 1/1000 Refit USS Enterprise and I asked them to consider doing it.I hope then can make a kit of it without paying mega bucks to Paramount for the liscense.


That's kinda like hoping you can get from New York to Los Angeles without traveling 2,400 miles.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

According to those in the know, the Star Trek license is very expensive. I'd be willing to bet that it's beyond the finances of a start up company like Moebius. Who knows though, maybe in a few years.......


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

I recieved a response from Moebius.They would love to do Trek kits but said RC 2 still holds the current liscense.Moebius also said they were told theres no interest in issuing another liscence for Moebius to produce Trek kits at this time.Who knows maybe RC 2 has some plans to use the Star Trek liscense in the future to our benefit.Although I'm probably dead wrong.Guy S.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

no matter what, im sure the star trek license is astronomically (no pun intended) expensive.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm happy with their current announced products. I'm sure more good stuff will be on the way after those.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

ClubTepes said:


> Can you give us a 'what we were planning' run down?


Some time last year I asked Thomas Sasser basicly the same question and in response he posted a link that showed a chart of all the Trek kits that PL had in mind. And that thread was on SSM. Any way maybe if you guys really want to know Thomas will do the same thing here.


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I know licensing fees would be an issue as would scheduling, but Moeibus could do well with Star Trek kits based off of the new movie- which I believe will do very well.


----------

